
Ask HN: Anyone else get “pixel vision”? - chiefofgxbxl
I&#x27;ve been a software developer for years, and even prior, as a kid spent many many man-hours in front of a monitor.<p>I&#x27;m wondering from the HN crowd if others experience this self-dubbed &quot;pixel vision&quot;, where when you look at a distance or don&#x27;t focus your eyes on anything particular it seems like there are still RGB pixels twinkling at you. It&#x27;s hard to describe sometimes because it&#x27;s not an in-your-face, immediately-obvious-all-the-time thing. It&#x27;s like a &quot;soft filter&quot; put over the world.
======
throwaway1500
I've experienced the same thing, especially after many hours staring into a
monitor. My guess it may be a neurological thing of the eyes/brain adjusting
to the ever changing pixel flickering through out the day, similar to after-
images and retinal fatigue.

------
DerDangDerDang
Sounds like entoptics?
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entoptic_phenomenon](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entoptic_phenomenon)

------
aaron-santos
Is this a perceptual change similar to the Tetris effect or one I have
personally experienced, The Witness effect? Or something else?

------
theandrewbailey
Have you asked an optometrist about it?

